# Cpt vs dx



## ggarcia1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need help finding "Procedure-to-Diagnosis Relationship Report" on CMS Website.  I need to find out the correct DX for Hepatitis A and B Vaccines. Also, correct DX codes for the hepatitis A, B , and C lab tests.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 21, 2010)

for the vaccine you would go to the need for prophylactic vaccination which will give you 
V05.3 for viral hepatitis,
As far as the code for the lab test will depend on why the physician ordered it.  If the patient has symptoms then use the symptoms if the patient has been exposed the use an exposure V01.7, if the are a carrier then use a carrier code V02.6x, If it is for screening then use a screening code V73.89.  All are correct dx it depends on the physicians documentation.


----------

